# clarks hill



## drewclayon (Sep 21, 2013)

is Clark's hill shooting any better or is it still dead like 2 fish every 45 minutes


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 22, 2013)

Should be gettin good!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Sep 23, 2013)

I need to get out and shoot. Since our last shoot down there I've had no desire to fish


----------



## BANDT (Sep 23, 2013)

please go kill all the gar you want. theyre everywhere


----------



## drewclayon (Sep 23, 2013)

bant have you been seeing a lot of gar lately 


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## drewclayon (Sep 23, 2013)

BANDT have you saw any gar lately and what part of the lake


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## UpSouth811 (Sep 27, 2013)

Went last night. Still not a whole lot going on compared to usually how it is this time of the year


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 8, 2013)

Weather is still warm for this time of year.....


----------



## HossBog (Oct 15, 2013)

Carp need killin'. Probably not right time of year, but kill them rascals y'all bow fishing boys!


----------

